# New guy here: looking to get my Tacoma ready to plow



## countrydoc (Apr 8, 2007)

I have had too many frustrating winters with unreliable plow contractors, and have decided to make my trusty 97 Tacoma into my personal plow vehicle. I have been reading some great advice here about how the Tacoma makes a good, reliable plow truck for driveways and such.

I will be doing my own gravel driveway which has a steep slope down before flattening out in front of the garage. I also have about 800 ft of private gravel road to keep clear, and will need to clear out the snow pile left by the town plow at the head of our road.

My Tacoma is the extended cab with the 2.7 liter 4 cyl engine, and the 5 sp manual tranny, with about 126K miles. I have owned it since new, and never had any major work done, just the usual tie rod ends and routine maintenance. It has regular sized small truck tires on it, and the manual locking hubs. I would like to put a Fisher LD or Blizzard 680LT on it if I can find a decent used one that is affordable (my budget is $2000). Or if not will settle for a Snowbear, although I have seen mostly good feedback on those as well (just not all that excited about the manual angle positioning).

SO: after all that background here, finally, is my question for all you experienced Toyota plowers. Do I need to do any prep work on my truck before putting a plow on it? Clutch, wheels, tires, brakes, front springs,anything that needs beefing up?

Oh, and if anyone here is looking to sell a plow that fits my Tacoma please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I plowed for 4 years with a 4Runner. It plowed great. I did add a transmission cooler.


----------



## Mark in MD (Mar 18, 2007)

I used my 95 Toyota pickup and a 6.5' Fisher plow, and plowed 12 years without a problem. Of course, that was before I found this site. I've seen newbrens recommended, but I never used them.


----------



## countrydoc (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks. Sounds like most people have had very good, and long runs plowing with Toyotas.

I have found a Fisher LD for $1500, and a Sno-Way 22 off a Ford Ranger on Ebay with a current bid of $500. I am leaning toward the Fisher because it is local and there are more dealers around here to help with servicing it.

I also found a 1988 Toyota 22RE with a one-year-old Fisher LD on it for $2400. That may be the best deal I've seen yet. Even if the truck is junk, I can use it for parts and have an almost new Fisher for about half the price of new...only question is whether the frame mounting system from an 88 toyota will fit a 97.

I'll post some pics when I get it all together. From the weather reports, it sounds like I may need the plow set up for a few more weeks.....


----------



## Mark in MD (Mar 18, 2007)

You might consider grabbing the '88 with the plow and just park it somewhere. You might not even have to get insurance for it, as long as you keep it on your own property. Do the minimum to keep it running. Just use it to plow your personal driveway. No fuss, no muss.

When the '88 dies, you still have the plow.


----------



## countrydoc (Apr 8, 2007)

That is exactly what I am strongly considering....only question is how my wife will react to having a yard truck hanging around. But I suspect if that yard truck makes it so that she'll never have to shovel or run the snowblower again, she will warm right up to the idea.

Meanwhile, April 12th is here and I am looking out my window at more snow coming down, expecting 6-10 inches here, and wishing I had already got my plow set up....


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I responded to your other post about LDs.

I would buy that truck now. It is a good deal

Then I would buy a set of Tacoma mounts now as they get harder and harder to locate (out of production) when the older truck, dies (not likely to be the motor) or the frame totally rots which is more liekly to happen you can unhook the plow and have it towed away.


----------

